# bevels



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

after:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I like this. I was brushing hair down and holding but I like seeing exactly how you are cutting it and getting into a nice circle.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I was gonna also say that I'm really just posting the pics, cos I *wish* I'd had pics when trying to work out what people were explaining online! lol!! It took a bit of experimenting and fiddling about to work out what they were saying, and then to actually get it working for me... and hence I hope the pcis help someone else!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> I was gonna also say that I'm really just posting the pics, cos I *wish* I'd had pics when trying to work out what people were explaining online! lol!! It took a bit of experimenting and fiddling about to work out what they were saying, and then to actually get it working for me... and hence I hope the pcis help someone else!


YAY!!!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes feel free to send more!!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Very cool. Thanks!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Now can you do the top? I want to see how exactly how to get that nice rounded look.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you so much! This is really helpful! Would the same apply for toy and mini sizes?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Excellent shots - I had been combing Vinnie's leg hair down, but had not thought to hold it in place. I'll have to give it a try this weekend! Thanks!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ooh thanks for the pics!! Those are very helpful.  I'll have to give this a try later. It looks way easier than the way I was doing it!! (neater too) lol


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

it is fiddly to do still, especially around the back of the foot (and for that I generally just make sure it's not way longer than my thumb holding it, and worry about neatening it properly later!) but it does get a better edge to work with than simply combing down and scissoring.

The same theory goes for ANY bevel, including mini and toy feet (note though that a thinner floppier coat doesn't show it as well!) as well as TAILS!!! I do the *exact* same thing with a tail; comb the fur up past the tip of the tail, hold it & trim the end off. Then comb it all down towards the base, and hold it firmly while trimming around the shaved band.

kPoos, I'm not sure how to show it, cos it literally is just tipping the very edges all around, there's nothing special about that. Like on the "let it go" pic, there's a bit flaring out on the left, I just tipped that with scissors, exactly as I was holding her there, to smooth the line. I'd put her foot down, and fluff up, tip any flaring bits or whatever, but nothing much.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

FD - I groomed Vinnie this evening and tried your method - works like a charm! It looks much better. I just gives it such a smooth look at the bottom of the leg.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> FD - I groomed Vinnie this evening and tried your method - works like a charm! It looks much better. I just gives it such a smooth look at the bottom of the leg.


You should post some pictures!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehe, awesome! and yes, pics!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll see what I can do... :biggrin:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

ok... no laughing!! :biggrin: My bevels are not NEARLY as nice as FD's! The hair on Vinnie's legs is not quite as long, so I think the bevels are not nearly as obvious, but they look a lot different to me compared to what I normally do.

Sorry for the bad photos - just my little point and shoot:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think they are nice! I love how his nails are all ground down, he's got good feet.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks - I am a nut about his nails - long nails are a pet peeve of mine - I grind his weekly before I groom him. He's VERY good about it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Those look great Agility! How long did it take Vinnie to warm up to your grinder?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been grinding nails on my dogs for about ten years. I started Vinnie out by having Brian hold him and just letting his legs hang. I would do a nail, feed a piece of cheese or something and do the next nail. I progressed to a treat for each foot and then to doing his nails on the grooming table by myself. I took it slow - I probably had Brian hold him for a few months and did nails weekly.


----------



## Katzka (Nov 26, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> I was gonna also say that I'm really just posting the pics, cos I *wish* I'd had pics when trying to work out what people were explaining online! lol!! It took a bit of experimenting and fiddling about to work out what they were saying, and then to actually get it working for me... and hence I hope the pcis help someone else!


Wow thank you for that, I have only clipped the feet and faces freehand so far, your pictures really help.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I normally grind Paris' nails too, but as you can see I haven't done them in a while.... lol! I got them way back for the grooming comp by doing them twice a week, but was so burned out after it that I stopped keeping ontop of it again. lol
I love your bevels though! They do lookg nice, and it makes a difference even on the shorter hair to have them nicely rounded!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks - it's going to take some practice to make them look really nice, but I like the look much better than what I was doing.

I have all wood floors in my new house and can't stand the clicking, so everyone gets nails done weekly. Vinnie never makes any noise when he walks around the house.... hmmm.... maybe that's not such a good thing! He's a sneaky little thing! :biggrin:


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I love this! Have any tricks for the top knot?


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

So great to actually SEE how to get the cut right! Thanks for taking the time to help us newbies ! I sure need all the look-see help i can get!!!
Please, keep um coming! I have the Shirley K book, but I'm a bit overwhelmed!


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for your tips! I can hardly wait to try this out!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Flying! Pictures say a thousand words!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you so much - there is nothing like a picture to really understand how to do something and you bevels are perfect. What kind of grinder do you use for toenails? I have a toy puppy and I not sure what to get. I have a regular Dremel - is that OK?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you for the wonderful visual tip on doing the flare!


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

Although I groom our spoos & cut the hair on the bottom of the pads, I have not attempted to "clean" cut the feet. Thank you for the pictures. This got me looking for more info on cutting the feet. Here are some more pictures and explanations on this similar technique of cutting the feet.



Quote from from web page Poodles...

High Waters

A pet peeve of groomers is seeing high waters — when someone trims the dog's foot too high up. There are bones on either side of the foot (see arrow in photo). That is as far as you go to shave the foot; any higher than that and you will have high waters that look rather silly.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

CT Girl, regular dremmels are better than the pet specific ones any day. The pet ones are trash.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think this should be bumped.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It should be Fluffyspoos. Very helpful.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

This thread definitely helped me with my learning to groom.


----------

